# Bentley manual.



## Nat11111 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi all does anybody know if I can download a Bentley manual for free or do I need to stop being a tight a##e and hand over some of my hard earned?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I got mine from Amazon as a used copy. £70 inc postage. Not cheap but Haynes doesn't cover my 3.2 it only covers the turbo models.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Nat11111 said:


> Hi all does anybody know if I can download a Bentley manual for free or do I need to stop being a tight a##e and hand over some of my hard earned?


You can buy A download timeslot voor ~€10 at ErWin voor a lot of manuals &#8230; or send me a PM with your e-mail adres


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

here you go

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ozksL ... S0lxyWNX2m


----------



## Nat11111 (Mar 1, 2019)

That's a big help guys many thanks


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

